# Case/IH pto problem



## texasfarmboy (Nov 13, 2011)

I have a Case IH 895, diesel 75 or so hp, its a 93 model. About a year ago while shredding, the gear box on my shredder, quite literally blew up. Actually the face plate split in to three pieces. I still use the tractor for dragging a disk plow, and such, but I was having a guy do all my shredding but at 500 bucks for 44 acres, I thought I better fix the shredder. So I finally did, got it all together and was about to test it when the pto lever was like, froze. I managed to push it forward only to find that it only moved because I bent it. The shaft on the tractor turns freely when I do it by hand, so what do you think?


----------



## GTML (Dec 6, 2011)

Not Familiar with the model, but has it a mechanical engagement and clutch or a hydraulic pto system?


----------



## texasfarmboy (Nov 13, 2011)

not really sure, but i do know that lately the 3 pt when lifted slowly goes back down on its own. Maybe needs fluid?


----------



## texasfarmboy (Nov 13, 2011)

ok, filled it and the lever moved easier, but would not engage now i think because I already bent the handle. Next move, anyone?


----------



## texasfarmboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Ok, so pulled the seat and pan, followed the linkage from the actuator to the lever and used an old can of marvel mystery oil, sure enough broke free and went right to working. Thanks for all the posts and ideas.


----------

